# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Не производит вычеты в расчетной ведомости

## Ildar88

Была вот такая ошибка: При расчете зарплаты сотрудникам выдаётся ошибка СуммыВычетов[Номер]= СуммыВычетов[Номер]+ СуммаВычета "{Глобальный модуль(34479)}: Значение индексного выражения находится за границами массива".
(у меня только цифры другие были
Мне удалось избавиться от этой проблемы в форуме: http://forum.infostart.ru/forum12/topic63160/

Очень хорошо помогло сообщение:
12. supervy 01.02.12 10:25
В справочнике Виды вычетов по строке 114/108 в ячейке 2011 года поставьте 108. Ну и вообще проверьте все виды вычетов и заполните по 20011 году. Ошибка пропадет.

Сделал как он написал и у меня эта ошибка исчезла. 
Но после этого появилась ещё одна проблема, через несколько дней бухгалтер мне жалуется что в расчетной ведомости в столбце удержаний НДФЛ отображается без вычета (у которых имеется ребенок)
Не пойму из-за чего. Я сам с 1С очень плохо знаком.
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## avm3110

> При расчете зарплаты сотрудникам выдаётся ошибка


Думаю, что если Вы укажете что за конфигурация, какой у неё рели - то ответ "по делу" будет быстрее

----------

